# Switching back to old department



## sakaily (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi! I just have a question and idk if anyone knows this but I was wondering if you moved into a new department if it’s possible to go back to your former one?
Backstory is that I worked Service & Engagement since I got hired about a year ago and about a week ago moved to GM. I honestly felt that I would like it but to be completely honest I just hate it and wish to go back to my old department.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 27, 2021)

sakaily said:


> Hi! I just have a question and idk if anyone knows this but I was wondering if you moved into a new department if it’s possible to go back to your former one?
> Backstory is that I worked Service & Engagement since I got hired about a year ago and about a week ago moved to GM. I honestly felt that I would like it but to be completely honest I just hate it and wish to go back to my old department.



You can always ask. I just moved back to my original department, but I was in the other one for 2 and a half years.

Be prepared to have to wait to move back. Your store made plans that you would be in GM. Those plans impact their coverage and hiring decisions. So, they might not be able to accomodate you right away. If they like you and want to keep you in the store, they'll probably try to move you back if you want. But, you might also consider having a sit down with your GMTL and ETL to discuss what you don't like about GM to see if there is anything they can do to make it better for you. GM can seem very monotonous if all you are doing is pushing frieght. doing pulls and putting back reshop. Since it's your first week, that' s likely what they have you focused on. Talk to them about zoning, salesplans, price change, audits, purging the backroom, filling endcaps, etc. Those things break up the routine and make GM a good work center.


----------



## gingercat (Aug 28, 2021)

Are there any GM departments that you like? It probably goes without saying, but it always helps to work on something you know and enjoy. I like doing the home side. Candles, towels, whatever. Toys can be a good spot, too. There are other areas I thought I would like (infant hardlines, haircare) that I really dread. 

You know your store and your ETL, but if you can give it a little more time and try more tasks and/or areas, if nothing else that should help your case when asking to switch back. Good luck!


----------



## Proficient (Aug 28, 2021)

Forget GM or FrontEnd come join the real department Flexible Fulfillment it’s really chill


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 28, 2021)

Proficient said:


> Forget GM or FrontEnd come join the real department Flexible Fulfillment it’s really chill



No. No, it is anything but chill.


----------

